
Ask HN: Moving to SF for Facebook, advice on RSI? - lizzy_
I&#x27;ve had tendonitis on and off for the last year. It came on suddenly and rapidly became crippling as I kept trying to just fight through it. Eventually I started physio which included different types of therapy with machines, took a vacation, and messed with my set up when I got back (including a height adjustable standing desk) until it seemed to subside. I still had some tension now and again, but I&#x27;d massage it out and take frequent breaks and I was mitigating it well. Most days were completely pain free. A few months later it came back, at which point I was in the middle of exiting to take an opportunity with facebook.<p>I&#x27;m worried about moving to a new city, starting a new job, and having the pain come back. If that happens before I&#x27;ve proven myself as a good engineer, I won&#x27;t feel like I deserve seeing doctors or going to appointments on facebook&#x27;s dime.<p>I&#x27;m exploring all avenues now. I&#x27;ve read the mindbody prescription to determine if the pain is psychosomatic. I&#x27;m going to start daily yoga as I recall the pain starting sort of subsided with when I switched from yoga to crossfit. Stop and ice it as soon as it begins hurting, etc etc. Perhaps in the absolute worst case consider voice recognition software (but honestly, I feel like going from a fast typer in vi to using voice recognition will be crippling).<p>My question is really just for advice. For those who live in SF, are the treatments and doctors there truly better than other major cities? Has anyone gone through a similar thing at one of the big companies? Any general tips on how you overcame your arm pain would all be immensely appreciated.
======
dijkstracula
Background: tech worker in SF

While I'm not in your situation, one thing I can say is that I know lots of
people in physio in SF for occuptational as well as non-injuries and your
insurance ought to cover the bulk of it.

It sounds like you're worried about the company frowning on you taking
advantage of your health plan so soon after joining. Please don't - even the
most callous HR drone would surely recognise that RSI can be debilitating to
any engineer. Also, any medical stuff goes through your HMO or PPO and your
employer, AFAIK, doesn't ever see that (seems like it would be a liability for
them otherwise but IMNAL).

Lastly, if Facebook is anything like my company, there will be tons of
recommendations for occupational therapy people so you will be able to get
good advice for who to see down here. Check the internal wiki / secret
employees-only Facebook clone / etc. :)

Good luck!

------
hadagribble
Disclaimer: I'm not in SF, nor am I familiar with HR policies at large
companies. That being said,

> "If that happens before I've proven myself as a good engineer, I won't feel
> like I deserve seeing doctors or going > to appointments on facebook's
> dime."

I certainly hope this is not the attitude that most companies take to your
well-being: RSI is almost an occupational hazard for tech workers, and it is
absolutely in everyone's best interests to try and ensure that you're pain
free.

If it does crop up, please don't hesitate in at least talking to people around
you and getting a sense as to what the best options available are. Good luck!

------
seiji
Two things work:

• run your wrist under warm/hot water. That'll help for about five minutes.
Not vey long, but it does help.

• sleep with these on (one for each hand, obviously):
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057D7YWM](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057D7YWM)

And lastly, take as much time off from work as possible. Don't injure yourself
for the sake of advancing the needs of money grubbing, egotistical
20-somethings.

~~~
lizzy_
Thanks, I do both of those.

I'm still holding out that there's a permanent solution and I'll be able to
fix this completely.

------
stretchwithme
DO you do self-massage throughout your body or just in you hands and forearms?

How is your core strength and flexibility? If you press down on your
abdominals, do they feel stiff an painful? Or toned and stress-free?

I ask because muscular tension can originate far away from where one may
experience acute symptoms. Often learning to massage and exercise core muscles
and the lats can address tension in the shoulders and arms.

~~~
lizzy_
Mostly just massage my forearms, pain is just in hands and wrists, up to
elbows.

I'm young and in pretty good shape, exercise regularly, lots of sports, but
there's always room for improvement :)

Thanks for your support.

------
tmktmk
Had RSI horribly for years, then learned the Dvorak keyboard layout. Now type
faster, with better accuracy, and never any wrist problems. YMMV.

